# CC Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth / Hildesheim



## RobBj123 (1. September 2005)

Hallo,

am 09.10. veranstaltet der RSC Hildesheim zusammen mit der Stadt Bad Salzdetfurth zum ersten Mal ein Cross Country Rennen. 

Unser MTB Fachwart organisiert das ganze zusammen mit der Stadt Bad Salzdetfurth. Das ganze wird ein riesen Event und auch für die nächsten Jahre sind schon Wiederholungen und Erweiterungen geplant (Marathon etc.). 

In Bad Salzdetfurth erwartet euch eine anspruchsvolle Strecke mit dem Start mitten in der Stadt. Dann geht es etwas durch die Stadt und dann durch den Wald, die Hobby Fahrer müssen 3km fahren, die Lizenzfahrer dürfen ganz den Berg hochfahren und haben dann pro Runde 5km zurückzulegen. Die Strecke ist sehr zuschauerfreundlich und hat dabei aber auch für die Biker einige schwierige Stellen zu bieten...!

Bad Salzdetfurth liegt ca. 15km von Hildesheim entfernt und ist sehr gut über die A7 zu erreichen. Wer Interesse bekommen hat, kann sich unter http://www.bad-salzdetfurth.de/ddd/kultfreimounauss_al.html ausführlicher informieren bzw. hier einfach nochmal nachfragen.

Ciao und bis zum 09.10. !

Robert, RSC Hildesheim


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. September 2005)

RSC Hildesheim & XC Rennen  
Da freut man sich im ersten Moment über einen Veranstalter ( Verein) der in NDS ein neues XC Rennen organisiert,  XC Rennen mit Hilfe des BDR & LVB NDS in unseren Bundesland zu Exoten mutiert, und dann bekommt man das zu lesen:



			
				RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> die Hobby Fahrer müssen 3km fahren, die Lizenzfahrer dürfen ganz den Berg hochfahren und haben dann pro Runde 5km zurückzulegen.


     

Was soll das????
Ist man der Ansicht, das die Lizenzfahrer vor den Hobbyfahrern geschützt werden müssen?  Auf der Strasse wird das ja so seit einigen Jahren vom BDR praktiziert.( Ohne Erfolg übrigens)
Oder haben inzwischen so viele Racer eine Lizenz gelöst, das man auf die Belange von Hobbyfahren endlich keine Rücksicht mehr nehmen muss?  

gruzBAM_wartetbiszummarathon_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass man versucht, auch Fahrer die bisher noch keine Rennen gefahren sind, dazu zu motiviern teilzunehmen. Mit einer richtig schweren Runde würde man diese nur abschrecken und Unfälle proviziern. Du musst bedenken, dass da auch Fahrer teilnehmen die nicht 10000+km und 20 Rennen pro Jahr fahren. Und mit "dürfen ganz den Berg hochfahren" meinte ich nur ironisch, dass sich die Lizenzfahrer nochmal 80hm weiter den Berg hochquälen müssen, das sollte die Hobbyrunde nicht abwerten!

Auch hier wird es so sein, dass die Fahrer das Rennen schwer machen, egal ob die Runde nun 3 oder 5km lang ist. Am besten kommst du einfach vorbei und machst dir selbst ein Bild von der Sache ;-)


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. September 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass man versucht, auch Fahrer die bisher noch keine Rennen gefahren sind, dazu zu motiviern teilzunehmen.



Das ist die offizielle Argumentation. Aber jeder, der schon einmal ein Hobbyrennen gefahren ist weiß, das es so nicht funktioniert. Ich bin als Späteinsteiger jetzt seit 13 Jahren dabei( die meiste Zeit als Lizenzfahrer), und die Hobbyrennen sind von Jahr zu Jahr schwerer geworden.

Wegen der damit verbundenen Chancenlosigkeit, sind viele echte Hobbyfahrer zu den Maras abgewandert. Durch Verkürzung der Distanzen schreckt man zunehmend auch die Leistungsstarken Semi-Lizenzler ab. Teilnehmerzahlen von 150 Fahren nur in der Hobbyklasse, wie ich es noch von meinen ersten Rennen kenne, wird man durch Kürzung des Angebots sicher nicht wieder erreichen. 



			
				RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten kommst du einfach vorbei und machst dir selbst ein Bild von der Sache ;-)



Selbstverständlich lasse ich mich von meinem ersten Verein gerne eines besseren belehren.  

gruzBAM


----------



## Edith L. (6. September 2005)

RobBj123 schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Das ganze wird ein riesen Event und auch für die nächsten Jahre sind schon Wiederholungen und Erweiterungen geplant (Marathon etc.).....
> 
> Robert, RSC Hildesheim



Unbedingt am Thema Mara feilen!!!   

Die Ecke wollte ich schon immer mit dem MTB erkunden! 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## RobBj123 (6. September 2005)

Nabend,

ich denke dieser Thread ist der falsche Ort zum Diskutieren, dass es da noch viel zu regeln gibt weiss ich aber auch! Aber in Bad S. ist sogar ein C Rennen über 90min ausgeschrieben... Außerdem ist das Hobbyrennen ja über 70min ausgeschrieben, in der Zeit kann man schon ein paar Runden drehen ;-)


----------



## hausmeister_b (13. September 2005)

Auf der bsn-Seite gibt es noch mehr Informationen zu der Veranstaltung!
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...s&file=article&sid=9710&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Grüße!


----------



## MrMountain (26. September 2005)

Hallo,
mal 'ne dumme Frage an Robert bzw. die Organisatoren des Rennens: Wie viele 3 km-Runden müssen die Hobbyfahrer fahren? Oder geht es darum, in 70 min möglichst viele Runden zu schaffen? Konnte die Info bisher weder bei Salzdetfurth.de noch bei malkmus-timing finden... 

Gruß, Rainer


----------



## RobBj123 (26. September 2005)

Ziel ist es, die Hobbyfahrer 70min fahren zu lassen. Entweder wird dazu schon vor dem Start je nach Wetterlage eine Rundenanzahl festgelegt oder aber nach 1-2 Zieldurchfahrten.


----------



## RobBj123 (26. September 2005)

Hier noch ein paar zusätzliche Informationen:

- alle Teilnehmer können sich nach dem Rennen kostenlos bei der KurbetriebsGmbH massieren lassen
- für alle Teilnehmer gibt es kostenlos Erdinger Alkoholfrei
- in der ganzen Stadt ist verkaufsoffener Sonntag
- unter den Hobbyfahrern werden viele Preise verlost, unter anderem ein Diamond Back Mountainbike

Außerdem habe ich inzwischen ein Höhenprofil der Lizenzstrecke, leider ist nur die Höhe über der Zeit aufgetragen... Aber die Strecke ist etwa 5km lang.

Wer den Flyer noch nicht in gedruckter Form bei einem Rennen bekommen hat, kann ihn hier auch nochmal als PDF ansehen.

Bei Malkmus Timing gibt es inzwischen bereits eine Liste der Voranmeldungen, wer sich noch nicht angemeldet hat, kann das hier  tun.


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Oktober 2005)

Gestern erst von gelesen, aber heute nochmal schnell angemeldet, also der Leinetiger ist mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

4 Tage noch! Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf hochtouren, erste Werbebanner werden schon aufgehängt und die Stadt stellt sich auf ein Event der Extraklasse ein. Samstag ab 15:00Uhr ist die Strecke fertig und für die Mounteinbiker freigegeben.

Bis dann!!!

Robert


----------



## _marVin_ (6. Oktober 2005)

Also ich bin die Strecke mal gefahren und finde sie OK für die Hobbyfahrer. Es ist für Jeden was dabei und für die erste Veranstaltung in Bad Salzdetfurth ist das so sicherlich in Ordnung. Hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit und es kommen jede Menge Besucher und machen Alarm in der Altstadt.  

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie es wird und freue mich auf einen Event in der Nähe meines Wohnorts.


----------



## toschi (7. Oktober 2005)

Also ich les hier immer 70 min Renndauer, in der Ausschreibung steht aber was von 60 min Renndauer für die Hobbyklasse, kann mich mal jemand aufklären.

Und was ist die Master I Klasse, in den Statuten vom BDR habe ich nichts von dieser Klasse gefunden.

@edit
ähm ich glaub ich habs jetzt  .


----------



## HarzerUrstoff (9. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen!!
So das wars, mal wieder nen CC Rennen.
Die Strecke geht klar nur die Holzbrücke war tückisch.
Nur mit der Absicherung ist's so ne Sache!!!!
Die Metallpfosten haben durch den Einsatz auch an kitzlichen Stellen den "Fear Faktor" zumindestens bei mir nach oben getrieben und sind nach BDR 2.5.1.5 Absatz 2 nicht erlaubt. Augen zudrück )
Mal gut das es schnell abgetrocknet hat und nicht geregnet hat.
Der Speedbraker vor der Brücke wurde ja noch vorm Start entfernt.
Rundenanzeige??? wie habt Ihr es gesehen????
Super Stimmung durch die Zuschauer im Start Ziel Bereich.
Hat Spass gemacht.
MfG


----------



## chris29 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
bin auch mitgefahren und hab die Veranstaltung anfangs echt belächelt, nachdem ich das rennen hinter mir ahtte dachte ich: "Respekt!" das war echt anstrengent. Das Drumherum hat mir sehr gut gefallen, die Eisenpfosten waren sicher nicht so toll aber diese Rampe fand ich wesendlich gefährlicher, zumal ich beinahe in einem Sturz verwickelt wurde, ich würde Sie nächstes Jahr in einem flacherem Winkel bauen! Ansonsten hat es uns, mir und meiner Familíe gut gefallen


----------



## Leinetiger (9. Oktober 2005)

An die Veranstalter hier aus dem Forum, gibt es noch Plakate??
Ich hätte gerne so ein großes aber mir wurde gesagt das die erst zum Abbau also nach 17:00 mitgenommen werden dürfen, das war mir doch arg lange..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (9. Oktober 2005)

Großes Lob an die Organisatoren des XC-Rennens in Bad Salzdetfurth! Uns hat die Gesamtveranstaltung super gefallen, selten ist bei einem MTB-Event soviel "los". 

Die Kombination mit Ausstellung und Tag der offenen Tür finden wir ebenfalls gut.

Die Strecke war sicher anspruchsvoll, aber sicherlich nicht zu schwer. Pfosten und Brücke - o.k. - ein Entschärfung ist sicher gut (zumindest wenn es beim nächsten Event regnen sollte). Trotzden, ein XC-Rennen ist halt kein Marathon und da gehören auch Schwierigkeiten wie die Rampe ´rein.

Unsere Verbesserungsvorschläge für´s nächste Mal:

Einen großen Bereich mit Kaffee, Tischen, Bänken zentral einrichten, hinten im Geschäft fand ich´s nicht so toll.

Eine "echte U13", ggf. auch U11-Klasse einführen.

Wir sind nächstes Jahr sicher wieder dabei und hoffen das der Sprung in die Bundesliga gelingt (aber nur wenn wir Hobyfahrer dann auch noch starten dürfen)


----------



## uwero (9. Oktober 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> An die Veranstalter .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leinetiger (9. Oktober 2005)

uwero schrieb:
			
		

> Leinetiger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jürgen juturn (9. Oktober 2005)

Weiß jemand, wo es Fotos gibt?, bzw, wenn ihr etwas rausfindet, bitte mal posten.

mfg


----------



## stevens28 (9. Oktober 2005)

Super Olaf !! Vielen Dank für das perfekt organisierte Rennen in Niedersachen !! Soetwas hat schon lange gefehlt in Norddeutschland ! Klar einige Kleinigkeiten kann man noch verbessern, aber fürs erste mal Hut ab und weiter so. Wenn im nächsten Jahr noch Hilfe im Vorfeld benötigt wird, werden wir gerne auch noch mehr die Werbetrommel rühren !! 
Die technisch anspruchsvolle Strecke ist genau das, was ein CC Rennen ausmacht. Ich glaube da waren sich alle Lizenzfahrer einig. Auch das Hobbyrennen halte ich für fair, da können sich weniger geübte Biker voll austoben und wer Lust auf mehr hat, muss dann im nächsten Jahr halt ne Lizenz lösen. 
Da mein Rennen schon nach 1000m wegen Plattfuss beendet war blieben mir halt nur meine 2 Aufwärmrunden aber die waren auch schon voll Super !!

Viele Grüße aus Wolfsburg !!
Das MTB-Team Wolfsburg...
Oliver


----------



## 1298ep (10. Oktober 2005)

jürgen juturn schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wo es Fotos gibt?, bzw, wenn ihr etwas rausfindet, bitte mal posten.
> 
> mfg



Hi, hab Fotos vom Start-Ziel von
Startnummer:
159,129,186,396,125,398,148,195,176,169,184,190,191,139,46,224,


----------



## toschi (10. Oktober 2005)

HiDrive schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab Fotos vom Start-Ziel von
> Startnummer:
> 159,129,186,396,125,398,148,195,176,169,184,190,191,139,46,224,


Das ist ja super, wo kann ich die denn finden?

Zum Rennen kann ich auch nur gutes sagen, super Kurs, schade oder vielleicht auch gut das der Kurs für die Hobbyfahrer abgekürzt war, hat trotzdem sauviel Spaß gemacht. Da der Kurs durch die Altstadt führte und durch den verkaufsoffenen Sonntag war endlich auch mal viel Publikum an der Strecke. Durch die großräumige Absperrung war jedoch die Situation für die Zuschauer zumindestens in der Stadt sehr beengt, vielleicht können nächstes Jahr noch mehr von diesen gailen Rampen installiert werden um den Zuschauerstrom das queren der Strecke zu erleichtern, man kann aber trotzdem sagen das Event war dank dem mitwirken aller lokalen Organisationen super gelungen. Wenn tatsächlich für nächstes Jahr zusätzlich noch ein Mara ansteht wüsste ich nicht woran ich lieber teilnehmen würde, auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei dem Bestreben ein Bundesligarennen durchzuziehen.

Leider gab es bei der Zeitnahme der Hobyklasse Senioren I ein Problem, es sind ca. 10 Fahrer, darunter auch ich, aus der Wertung gefallen die nach ca. 45-50 min. in die fünfte Runde gingen, die Rennleitung war sich nicht ganz einig wann sie die Fahrer abwinken sollten.
Nach dem eingelegten Einspruch konnte die Situation geklärt werden und die Ergebnisse sollen berichtigt im Internet zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## wulfhoop (10. Oktober 2005)

HiDrive schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab Fotos vom Start-Ziel von
> Startnummer:
> 159,129,186,396,125,398,148,195,176,169,184,190,191,139,46,224,




Hi HiDrive,

 mein Kumpel und ich haben Startnummer 190 und 191. Wäre schön wenn ich die Fotos sehen könnte.




Generell war das eine wirklich Klasse Veranstaltung auf einer technisch anspruchsvollen Strecke. Natürlich wäre ich auch lieber die "große Runde" gefahren, aber wenn man erstmal 1h im Renntempo rumhat ist es letztendlich egal ob große oder kleine Runde. Wie einer der Vorrredner beschrieben hat war die Holzbrücke tükisch - da hat es mich auf Runde 2 zerlegt. Aber nicht schlimm ging dann halt mich ein paar Schürfungen weiter. Habe selbst einige Stürze gesehen - aber alles harmlos - meist falsche Technik in den Waldpassagen bergab.

Mir hat alles sehr gut gefallen, ein Porblem hatte ich nur mit der Rundenanzeige - ich war immer in der gleichen Runde wie der Führende, wusste aber zum Schluß nicht das ich noch eine Runde hätte fahren müssen. Deshalb steht im Ergebniss "aufg." . Schade, denn wenn ich durchgefahren wäre, hätte es zu ca Platz 11/12 gereicht - und das nach 1 Monat Verletzungspause mit fast Null Training. Das lässt hoffen auf den Weser-Ems-Cup. 

Bis denne 

Steff

P.S. Wer hat noch mehr Fotos oder weiss von welchen im Netz?


----------



## hellrazor (10. Oktober 2005)

jürgen juturn schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, wo es Fotos gibt?, bzw, wenn ihr etwas rausfindet, bitte mal posten.



Bei mir! Habe Foto(s) von folgenden Startnummern:

[ 10, 27, 34, 35, 36, 38, 41, 43, 46, 50, 53, 59, 60, 63, 64, 65, 66 ]

[ 107, 125 ,126, 127, 129, 130, 133, 137, 147, 149, 152, 155, 158 ,159, 163, 166, 167, 169, 172, 176, 178, 184, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 194, 196, 197 ]

[ 211, 214, 218, 223, 225, 245, 246, 256, 261 ]

[ 300, 311, 373, 385, 395, 396, 397, 402 ]

Bei Interesse, bitte Mail oder PN an mich!


----------



## toschi (10. Oktober 2005)

@hellrazor
Die hab ich doch schon  , danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellrazor (10. Oktober 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> danke.



bitte   

Fotos vom Profi für Euros gibt es hier.

Mirko


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Oktober 2005)

Falls jemand Fotos vo nder 251 hat, gerne zu mir


----------



## hausmeister_b (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo werte Gemeinde,
auch das Team Diamondback war begeistert was unser Teamkollege, die Stadt und sein Verein auf die Beine gestellt haben. Auch der BDR-Gesandte war angetan und hat Unterstützung für größere Pläne signalisiert. Bleiben die ein zwei Widerständler im Ort, die noch überzeugt werden müssen. Denen fielen nämlich auch ein Großteil der Tennisball-Protektoren auf den Erdnägeln zum Opfer. Ferner waren Olaf und andere Helfer Sonntagmorgens nochmals zwei Stunden auf der Strecke, um die demolierten Absperrungen und Abpolsterungen wieder zu richten.
Der Wald ist wohl adliger Privatbesitz, bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Baron sich von der positiven Stimmung überzeugen lässt und auch in Zukunft grünes Licht gibt.
Also nochmals Dank an alle und hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr.

Benjamin!
(Hatte übrigens auch nach einer halben Runde einen Platten, aber das kommt halt vor!)


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (12. Oktober 2005)

Ein grosses Lob an die Organisatoren!

Ich bin bei den Lizenz Damen gestartet, und war wirklich erstaunt über die technisch anspruchsvolle und auch sehr abwechslungreiche Strecke.

Die Idee mit der Rampe kurz vor dem Ziel, fand ich persönlich einmalig.
Mit etwas Schwung ging es super rüber. 

Die steile Treppe am Anfang war gut gewählt und kam in der ersten Runde völlig überraschend.

Die steile Abfahrt im Wald war nicht ganz einfach, und war für die Zuschauer ein Muss zu sehen. Es wurde auch jedes Mal mit Beifall geklatscht.

Ich denke mir, für die ungewöhnlich vielen Teilnehmer und auch für die zahlreichen Zuschauer war es alles in allem ein Highlight! Es fehlte an nichts und so manch großer Veranstalter hätte sich einiges Abgucken können. Ich kenne da durchaus andere Rennen.

Im nächsten Jahr werde ich auf alle Fälle wieder dabei sein und noch andere Nordlichter aus Hamburg und Umgebung mitbringen.

IGD

PS: Merkwürdig war, das niemand zur kostenlosen Massage wollte!
Vielleicht hatten es so manche Teilnehmer vergessen und man hätte einen Wegweiser aushängen müssen. 
Die Streckenführung per Video bei der Anmeldung hätte man woanders zeigen sollen, viele Teilnehmer haben es nicht richtig wahrgenommen.


----------



## wulfhoop (13. Oktober 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Ein grosses Lob an die Organisatoren!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ja das mit der Massage habe ich erst viel später nachdem ich schon wieder zu HAuse war, nochmal nachgelesen. - Schade - ist dann für nächstes Jahr. Ich war in dem Trubel beim Zieleinlauf auch gar nicht auf Massage eingestellt. Was mir besonders gefiel war das Alkoholfreie Bier   nach der Zielankunft - echt lecker!! Ansonsten, wie oben schon erwähnt eine klasse Veranstaltung. MAn merkt hier allerdings auch das mit dem RSC Hildesheim als Mitveranstalter echte Profis am Werk sind die ihr HAndwerk im organisieren einer Radsportveranstaltung vertstehen. Kompliment !  

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !! Da sehr gutes Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis.

Steff


----------



## toschi (13. Oktober 2005)

Bei der Zeitnahme in der Fun Klasse Senioren I gab es einige Unstimmigkeiten bezüglich der Ergebnislisten, bis Platz 12 waren 6 Runden verbucht, ab Platz 13 stand eine Runde Rückstand mit einer Zeit von ca. 1:05:00, es waren 17 Fahrer aus der Wertung genommen obwohl sie mit einer Runde Rückstand aber unter 1:05:00 in Ziel kamen.
Nach dem eingelegten Einspruch bei der Rennleitung wurde der Fehler korrigiert und ist nun in den offiziellen Ergebnislisten veröffentlicht.
Folgende Mitteilung hatte ich am Montag auf Nachfrage von Malkmus Timing erhalten


			
				Dieter Malkmus schrieb:
			
		

> Da die WAV Euch nach der 5. Runde vorzeitig aus dem Rennen genommen hatte (wie es bei Strassenrennen üblich ist), seid Ihr nicht nach dem Sieger ins Ziel gekommen und unser Programm hat regelgerecht reagiert!
> Wir haben für alle Betroffenen die Rundenzeit der 5. Runde auch als Zeit für
> eine (fiktive) 6. Runde erfaßt, und damit den Fehler der WAV einigermassen
> korrigiert.
> ...


 Weis jetzt auch nicht ob bzw. wo ein Fehler vorlag, auf jeden Fall wurden damit die 17 Finisher auf ihre berechtigte Platzierung eingefügt.


----------

